# foreign language Bibles



## bigheavyq (Dec 28, 2004)

Looking for the most accurate Bibles in these languages preferably using the TR 
spanish
latin
dutch

thanks, 
jonathan


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 28, 2004)

Check out the Trinitarian Bible Society: http://www.trinitarianbiblesociety.org/

I have gotten my Spanish and Dutch Bibles from them and everything they translate/sell is based on the TR.


----------

